# animated car



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Don't have photoshop, tried it manually (tracing everything then filling in the colors with the paintbrush). It didn't turn out too well. I'll keep trying. Plus my pallette is a little dark...

Seth


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, you're starting out with a dark photo, which is alright, but not the best. Also, it's best to trace the lines of the car in black first - it makes them stand out more. You can do this in Paintbrush, but it certainly is easier in Photoshop.

Also, don't try to get too detailed. I generally leave the wheels as solid pieces, and make the BG just a solid color.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

what are you tryin gto do i hae photo shop


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's an example:

Christi's 300ZX....








Becomes...


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

here you go this thread got me working ::









(this was done with a photoshop filter)
its not finished yet, but am i almost there or not close?

edit: found a brighter car


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The filter you use is not going to give you the results you're looking for. You need to trace the lines by hand to make it look right. Use the pencil tool, black, 1-px wide, and make lines along the lines of the car. Then, fill in the lines with an appropriate color. Very simple.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

One thing I did find out,
Do the backroud first. That way any 'fill' tool won't bleed from the car to the backround.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

See,
Here's the finished background:

















Now onto the car.

Seth


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Here is one I did


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

^^ guess we know who wins this contest, haha.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Still hacking away,
Almost there, just rims and lights to go:









Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
How's this:









Still doesn't seem as 'tight' (I mean crisp, not 'cool') as the rest.

Seth

P.S. **my02**'s look is the kind I'm going after, crossed with samos version.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

samo how do you do photo shop ie your car and then put a different bumper on it


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
That's basically glorified cutting and pasting.
Then you match colors and 'smudge' it in.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey omega, which filter did you use? Are you in photoshop 6 or 7? I tried a few filters, but no good results.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

how do you change the angle of the pic to make it line up with the other pic


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

A good trick to use is Image - Transform - Distort to get the angles a little better.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *hey omega, which filter did you use? Are you in photoshop 6 or 7? I tried a few filters, but no good results. *












im using photoshop 6, and the filter i used is :: photocopy :: set at detail level 2. then i use :: sharpen edges :: to make the lines stand out more If their too light

- - - - - - - -
here is one made using a filter in FlashMX


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Really the best thin gto do is to use FlashMX, and use the Trace Bitmap function, and you can choose the amount of colors/details you want to have, it will probably give you the best results. Because It is vector based, and those type of pictures you are trying to create are made in vector based art programs.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

^^...isnt that what i did in the pic above...? ^^


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

ahh yes, i didnt notice that one. you got it.


----------

